# Patsy Piggy (K)



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

After Betty Bunny earlier in the week here is her new friend......Patsy Piggy!

This is a pattern by Lorraine, our very own talented Rainebo 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-182929-1.html
http://www.ravelry.com/stores/rainebo-designs

It is a beautiful pattern with a choice of 6 animals and 2 styles of blanket.

They are soooo easy to make and Lorraine has added lots of photos to help sew up and assemble these blankets! :thumbup:

I have enjoyed looking at all of Lorraine's beautiful designs when she's posted them but am not really a toy knitter.
However when I saw this pattern I just couldn't resist buying it 
.


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

Love them - both are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I love you Patsy Pig!!! And I love your "stories" about them! How clever and entertaining, I hope you add more friends!! I love her patterns!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable. Beautiful job on both.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

granje said:


> Love them - both are absolutely gorgeous


Thank you :-D 
I love these buddy blankets as they are such a cute size ~ ideal for a newborn :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> I love you Patsy Pig!!! And I love your "stories" about them! How clever and entertaining, I hope you add more friends!! I love her patterns!!


Thank you LadyBecket :-D

I am hoping to eventually get the 6 designs knitted.
Just a shame work gets in the way! ;-) ;-) :lol:

I thought I'd add a bit of humour to the photos :lol:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

grma16 said:


> Adorable. Beautiful job on both.


Thank you so much :-D


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Patsy has her eye on a neighbourhood "Dude" ;-) ;-) 
Not sure if he's interested in her though ~ he's playing hard to get! :?


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

They are both very sweet . Well done x


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Just too cute!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are all adorable, looking forward to making on. Taking a rest in-between the bear I just finished.

Thanks for sharing your wonderful projects.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

They're so cute - you're so *prolific* and I'm green with envy :hunf:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are very cute :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments :-D 

Barbara these will make a change from bears and are so great to knit  

Trish thank you for your compliment.
Give one a go and I just know you'll love the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments :-D
> 
> Barbara these will make a change from bears and are so great to knit
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am going to try to make one once I figure out what yarn to use. Yes I did just finish a bear, but need to make another one, but do need a break in-between. Now that we decided to use a different yarn for the other bear (when I am up to knitting another one), I have posted all of the yarn bought to make two larger bears, but now decided to just make the one smaller bear with that yarn.

I am very anxious to start one of these but need to give the shoulder a rest since the knitting really effects it and causes pain in the shoulder and down the arm.

Can't wait to see the next one you are working on.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Super cute... love the piggie doll too! Was that your own design?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Super cute... love the piggie doll too! Was that your own design?


Thanks Bonnie :-D

Neither of these are my own design and I haven't test knitted them so I'm a bit confused as to why my topic was moved to DPS :? :? :?


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Your piggy blankie is so cute Tracy ,I love it .Looks like you are becoming addicted to these like me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

YIKES!!! Tracy, what a fantastic surprise! You are doing an AMAZING job with my pattern! They are just so adorable! Your work is fabulous! I'm sooooooo happy that you are posting them so I could see them and I'm glad you are enjoying the pattern! Can't wait to see the next one!!! Thanks for the wonderful praise.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thanks Bonnie :-D
> 
> Neither of these are my own design and I haven't test knitted them so I'm a bit confused as to why my topic was moved to DPS :? :? :?


Bonnie, I'm confused as well as to why missmolly's pics were moved to the DPS. Can you shed some light on this?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> I love you Patsy Pig!!! And I love your "stories" about them! How clever and entertaining, I hope you add more friends!! I love her patterns!!


Thanks, LadyBecket! I love missmolly's stories as well. She gives them a whole life of their own! Not only is she a fabulous knitter, she's also a terrific storyteller! Just wonderful! :-D


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Missmolly Quote: I am hoping to eventually get the 6 designs knitted.
Just a shame work gets in the way! ;-) ;-) :lol: 


Can't wait to see the other 4! Yeah, it IS a shame that works gets in the way! So I retired!!! :lol:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Lorraine for your great compliments :thumbup:
I am loving knitting these blankets.
I have the yarn sorted for the next one....just need to find the time!

I gave up one of my part time jobs a couple of months ago and thought I would have LOTS of spare time......what planet was I on?????
I have hardly knitted since leaving work :-( I always seem to be "pottering" around the house and garden ;-)

I need somebody to lock me in a room for 3 hours a day ~ as though I was still in work, then I might get some knitting done! :lol: :lol:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Bonnie, I'm confused as well as to why missmolly's pics were moved to the DPS. Can you shed some light on this?


I had a reply from Admin ~ it's because my topic had a link directly to a KP designer's pattern ( namely yours Lorraine lol) so therefore couldn't be posted in pictures


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Thanks Lorraine for your great compliments :thumbup:
> I am loving knitting these blankets.
> I have the yarn sorted for the next one....just need to find the time!
> I gave up one of my part time jobs a couple of months ago and thought I would have LOTS of spare time......what planet was I on?????
> ...


This is so true, Tracy! Since I retired, I'm so busy, I don't know how I had time to work!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Patsy has her eye on a neighbourhood "Dude" ;-) ;-)
> Not sure if he's interested in her though ~ he's playing hard to get! :?


Gorgeous,Gorgeous pigs. 
I think the neighbourhood "Dude"'looks like Pinky or Perky......remember them?


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh thank goodness I found this. Tracy I knew you had finished another one and couldn't work out why I couldn't find it !
I just love Patsy Pig. She is adorable


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your lovely comments :thumbup:


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Patsy, she is so cute!! xx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

tinam said:


> I love Patsy, she is so cute!! xx


Thank you Tina ;-) ;-)


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

those are so cute  love them


----------

